# Crappie in the Choctawhatchee



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Crappie and cold weather go hand in hand. Water temp is 44 to 47 in the creeks and lakes off the Choctawhatchee River and the crappie are loving those little minnows from Copelands on hwy 331. We did well on Thursday and again today. Time to get out of the house and find those brush piles. Mr. Crappie is receptive to minnow presentations.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Crappie and cold weather go hand in hand. Water temp is 44 to 47 in the creeks and lakes off the Choctawhatchee River and the crappie are loving those little minnows from Copelands on hwy 331. We did well on Thursday and again today. Time to get out of the house and find those brush piles. Mr. Crappie is receptive to minnow presentations.


That sounds good. Where is Copelands? How deep were you fishing??


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Copeland's is on hwy 331 between hwy 20 and Choctawhatchee Bay. It's a very neat bait and tackle shop.
Fished about 5 ft deep in 8 to 10 feet of water.


----------

